# NGP's Waterfest Sale!



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Our annual post-Waterfest sale is back! If you were unable to attend the Waterfest 22 show (or you were naughty and didn’t stop by our booth), we’ve extended our Waterfest pricing through the rest of the month. Check out all of the great deals you can take advantage of:


 42 Draft Designs – 10% off
 Autotech – $10 off all brake line kits
 European headlight switches — 10% off
 Select small lighting products – 20% off
 Black badges — $5 off single units
 Carbotech – 10% off in stock pads
 FK – 50% off all products
 Hawk – 10% off in all stock HPS pads
 Hella lighting – 15% off all lighting*
 Hella Mk6 Xenon headlights – $650/pair non-LED, $750/pair w/ LED
 Lamin-X — 20% off all in stock Lamin-x
 Liqui Moly – $1 off 1 liter bottles of oil, $5 off 5 liter bottles of oil, $1 off any additives
 New South Performance – 15% off
 NGP brake rotors – 10% off brake rotor pairs
 NGP Suspension – 15% off all NGP Type I coilovers
 NGP Suspension – 20% off all NGP Type II coilovers
 NGP Plug wires – 10% off
 Rennline – 10% off
 RGM Rearguards – 20% off all in stock Rearguards and Sillguards
 Techtonics – 10% off and free shipping on EPROMs
 Tyrolsport – 10% off

 Wheel Lugs:
Silver bolts – $2.00 each
Black bolts – $2.50 each
Wheel lug lock sets – $5 off
Lug stud / nut kits – $10 off

To start shopping, *Click Here*
These deals will be available through the end of the month or while supplies last, so act fast before they’re gone!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

TGIF, time is running out!


----------

